# School is Prison



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

I think it can be like a prison for sure, however overall I didn't dislike it too much


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Drake said:


> I agree that school sucks, but hey so does work for most people as well. You can call school a prison if you want to, but learning how to interact with a group, dealing with pressure, deadlines etc. In my opinion school is to easy on the kids now, with everyone getting trophies and ribbons for just entering into a contest. The kids will grow up thinking that everything is bright and shiny, only to have there bright red balloon popped the moment they deal in real life.


 My job doesn't have deadlines, pressure or group decisions. I get lots of hugs, daily naps, any foods I want, and frequent encouragement in the form of compliments and validation. I don't know what kind of bad career choices you made, but they're not universal. Also, a person has the ability to just walk away from a job if it becomes oppressive, abusive or unpleasant, or if it is not well-suited for that person's temperament. There is no such option in schools or prisons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

I despised homework. Why on earth is it necessary to sit in school for 7 hours a day and then have to do school work at home? That's not how the real world works... For the majority of people, after they punch-out, they're finished with work.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

It is not a question of whether you like school or not. Someone can like prison, but that does not mean it is not a prison.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

i was debating this earlier (with myself, of course) 

i hate school, hate it. but instead of all of the other kids, i don't want to get home either. both home and school are prisons to me, i didn't want to go home because i know when i get there i am trapped, i have to please parents, pretend to be happy so that i don't have my things confiscated. i suppose i hate school but there is a hope there, there are other children, i have a hope i can be happy but i know at home this is impossible. at school it is _possible_ that some girl i like we will suddenly connect, that i will actually get a friend, that i could just hug and just...be. but this hope is never fulfilled and i live there either hiding or roaming, looking in from outside at other children's success and happiness, someday that could be me, but it has never happened and never will as long as i stay. 

today, when school finished i just sat, just stayed there for half-an-hour until my mother came to the school, furious, asking where i was (i was being picked up) and i just...


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree that school is difficult and not because of the subject matter, however, what the author is discussing in the article is whether or not the ideal that is the school has been achieved or not

yes, school is hard because most of the people there don't know anything about anything, they just need to make a little money so they can eat, it's the closest thing to a baptism of fire in this decade

in the past, older men of the tribes would send the young men to learn to hunt and face the dangers of life so that they'll be accustomed to them, thus become men

today, kids get sent to school to learn that a large portion of life is dull and repetitive, that the world is full of very dangerous people (whether because of their ideas or not) and that they should expect to be constantly challenged on everything

if you can get through school, you can get through anything, I should know, I'm in the final year at a technical school


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

snail said:


> Many school experiences are different from that only in form, but identical in spirit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess if you're the one doing the raping, you don't really notice anything bad in either scenario . . .

Wait, does that make me an ass-rapist???


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

my question is do we self-create our own Prisons

is home a prison and school the outside gym time?

i don't know...


----------

